# GT: Denver Nuggets @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Denver Nuggets [11-8] @ Dallas Mavericks [12-7]*
 | Thursday, December 06 2007 | Dallas, TX | American Airlines Center | 8:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: TNT | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

One of the many signature performances of Allen Iverson's remarkable career wasn't enough to get Denver a win on Wednesday. 

One night later, the Nuggets are hoping that Iverson can help them end their struggles in Dallas when they visit the Mavericks. 

Iverson scored a season-high 51 points Wednesday night, but Denver (11-8) still lost for the fourth time in six games, falling 111-107 to the Los Angeles Lakers. Iverson managed only two points - a layup with 3:15 left - in the critical fourth quarter. 

"When somebody gets 49 points in the first three quarters obviously its going to draw attention to the other team," said Iverson, who has reached the 50-point mark 11 times in his career. "When somebody's got 49 points they want to make sure I get the ball out of my hands, and that's what they did. My responsibly is to give it up and my teammates had to make plays." 

Iverson's easily exceeded his previous season high of 37 points against Cleveland on Nov. 12. His 51 points were the most by a Nuggets player since Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf scored 51 at Utah on Dec. 7, 1995, but fell 22 shy of David Thompson's franchise record set on April 9, 1978, against Detroit. 

Iverson, who had scored at least 20 points in each of his previous four games, had 33 in the first half, matching his career high. 

"I just got in a rhythm. I kept attacking," Iverson said. "Everything that I saw open, I attacked, and I was able to knock down shots. When I got the ball, it seemed like every move that I made, it would throw the defender off." 

Carmelo Anthony added 26 points for the Nuggets, but Eduardo Najera - with 10 points off the bench - was the only other Denver player in double figures. Aside from Iverson and Anthony, Denver's starting lineup managed only 10 points. 

Anthony leads the team with 25.3 points per game, while Iverson is averaging 24.9. There's then a big drop-off to J.R. Smith, who ranks third with 11.6 points per game. 

The Nuggets will likely need a more balanced effort in Dallas (12-7), where they have dropped five straight visits since a 107-102 win on Jan.31, 2004, and 18 of 19 since the start of the 1997-98 season. 

The Mavericks are 8-1 at home this season, but are coming off a 1-2 road trip. They lost 97-95 on Wednesday at San Antonio to a Spurs team playing without superstar Tim Duncan. 

"They made shots and tough buckets in the lane over our centers. ... We should have won this game, but we didn't, said Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki, who had 15 points and nine rebounds. 

Josh Howard led the Mavericks with 22 points and nine boards, and Jason Terry added 20 points. 

"We weren't very good for enough of this game. The breakdowns are very disappointing," said Dallas coach Avery Johnson, whose team has dropped five of eight overall following a 9-2 start to the season. "Once the guys get sick and tired of having the same breakdowns over and over again, like I am, then we'll have some consistency."



*Starting Lineups*





































*Devin Harris - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Anthony Carter - Allen Iverson - Carmelo Anthony - Kenyon Martin - Marcus Camby*



*Injuries*

*Mavs:* Eddie Jones (right leg) is out; Devean George is day-to-day. 
*Nuggets:* Nene (left thumb), Chucky Atkins (right groin strain) and Steven Hunter (right knee) are out. 











​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lots of headbands in this game on National TV (TNT).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AI goes for another 50pt, or... Harris/Barea actually keep him in check and let Melo score 50?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like he's saying "I am better than you."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

"Whatever dude..."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> AI goes for another 50pt, or... Harris/Barea actually keep him in check and let Melo score 50?


http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/DEN20070406.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Anthony Carter looks too nice to be in DEN line-up. :lol:

I almost think Carter's pictures fit quite nicely with the mavs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/DEN20070406.html


So... nobody scored much?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

croco said:


> Lots of headbands in this game on National TV (TNT).


Lol, you always notice things about the players. Headbands this game, beards back against Memphis. It's distracting me from the game. Stop. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> Lol, you always notice things about the players. Headbands this game, beards back against Memphis. It's distracting me from the game. Stop. :biggrin:


Yet another reason to bring Jet off the bench, one less headband in the starting lineups :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> So... nobody scored much?


I was just looking at our GT from this game, read through the 13 posts and tell me about the difference compared to this year :azdaja:

http://www.basketballforum.com/dallas-mavericks/351434-gt-mavs-nuggets.html


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

No Saint Baller and no Melo4life?


And low scoring of course.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> No Saint Baller and no Melo4life?
> 
> 
> And low scoring of course.


Yeah, this and the comments about the early letdown. I just hope it's opposite timing this time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Devean George looks way out of shape.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh bricks three jumpers in less than 20 seconds :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> AI goes for another 50pt, or... Harris/Barea actually keep him in check and let Melo score 50?


The answer is Kleiza will score 50 :raised_ey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

now Denver's getting in our ass?!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> now Denver's getting in our ass?!!


The Mavs have decided to not play defense today, they will need to score like 120 points to win this game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Game tied at 84.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

croco said:


> The Mavs have decided to not play defense today, they will need to score like 120 points to win this game.


Well, probably closer to 130. :wahmbulance:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

fight from 16 down to tie it up then get blown out any way


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> fight from 16 down to tie it up then get blown out any way


Makes sense, doesn't it ? :nonono:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Devin had a nice dunk tonight. Thats one good thing coming from tonight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh needs to stop jacking up so many shots, especially in transition, he is not Dirk. 



> "It was a layup drill out there. At no point in the game I thought we could really stop them."
> -- Dirk Nowitzki, after watching his Mavs yield 122 to the Nuggets in a loss.


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

exactly why im 100% behind getting kobe, hes such a defensive presence down low.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

So.... Dirk was saying DAL defense resembled this:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Did Dirk seriously say something about the way the Mavericks have been playing defense? Bad defense starts with him. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

At least there wasn't a potential-game-winning-wide-open-3-pointer for him to miss....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, our superstar is not going to have nightmares.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Well, our superstar is not going to have nightmares.


Nay... unfortunately he's too used to this kind of situation.

Choke in NBA Finals = 1 month worth of nightmares

Choke in 1st Round = 1 week worth of nightmares

Choke in teeny tiny regular season games? lol... no nightmares.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

priceless?


----------

